# 2 british shorthair kittens



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Due to family reasons, Loving home wanted for 2 british shorthair kittens, 1 Lilac tortie girl and 1 cream boy, very sweet friendly kittens, used to other cats and dogs. Pet homs only please, no breeders

For more info or pics please pm me, thanks

Cannock , Staffordshire area,


----------

